# يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!



## Messias (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*بسم الله القوى *​ 



يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!! ​ 



*عنوان غريب بس لازم كنت أكتبة وموضوع في سطرين بس لازم أقولة.*



*المهم أنا مش مستأصد البنات ولا حاجة، بالعكس أنا خايف عليهم ونفسي يخدوا بالهم. *



*يمكن يوجد كثير من البنات تعرف الكلام الي أنا هقولة بس أنا كتبتة للي ميعرفوش، بغرض أن تتشجع قلوبهم وتكون كلها متحدة في المحبة.*



*الكتاب المقدس بكل ما فية، قد أوحى بة الله وهو مفيد للتعليم والتوبيخ والتقويم وتهذيب الإنسان في البر.*





*+ أحترسوا ممن الذئاب الخاطفة ((( الذئاب الذين خارج حظيرة المسيح كيف يصطادون الفريسة بالكلام المعسول ليجروا المؤمنين وراءهم، يتكلمون بكلام شهواني جسدي أرضي قبيح أن أذكرة. وكم من مشاكل حدثت، وخصوصا للبنات التي تجري وراء شهوات جسدها.)))*



*ولكن الذين صاروا خاصة للمسيح ، قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات*



*أثبتوا في الرب **وأسلكوا سلوكا مقدسا في كل أمر، مقتدين بالقدوس الذي دعاكم، لأنة قد كتب : كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس*






*لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم : شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون *



*الشيطان شاطر...! كلمة معروفة ، وفعلا كلمة صحيحة...!*

*ولا عجب. لأن الشيطان نفسة يغير شكلة الى شبة ملاك نور! (2كورنثوس 11:14)*



*الفتاة التي لم تنضج بعد، تفكر في الحنان والحب لأنها غريزة عندها، فأذا لم يتوفر هذة الأشياء في البيت ربما لعدم وجود وقت كافي في التربية، في المناقشة بين أفراد الأسرة، في تبادل الحب بين بعض وأيضا نتيجة الكبت فهيا تبحث عنة في الخارج (خارج البيت) وتتمسك الى اقرب شخص يعطيها الحماية والحنان والكلام الحلو.*

*فتنجذب اليه وتنخدع وراء كلامة وبالذات أذا صادفت الذين هم خارج الحظيرة .(لأنة مسموح لهم بالتزوج بالمسيحيات).*



*يا بنات ركزوا أرجوكم في الكلام، أعقلوا الكلام، أعلم أن بينكم كثير من الناضجين وكثير مروا بهذة التجارب وكثيرون سوف يضحكون على كلامي ويقولوا من الغبي دة ، جي يعلمنا على أخر الزمن، بس أنا مسامحم لأني بجد بحب الكل.*

*أنا بطرح موضوع مهم لأننا جسد واحد في المسيح يجب أن نهتم ببعض! ونبني بعض.*



*البنت تنخدع بسهولة أسرع من الأولاد ...لماذا ؟ للأسف بتقع بسهولة في الفخ، للأسف....!!! *

*والأنجيل يعطينا أبسط مثل : لم يكن أدم هو الذي أنخدع (بمكر الشيطان)، بل المرأة أنخدعت ، فوقعت في المعصية.*



*بنات ستقول لي : طيب كتير من الولاد أيضا تنخدع أيضا ...؟*

*بس اذا نظرنا حولنا وحولنا نفكر لسواني سنراى أن المشاكل التي تحدث في مصر تدور حول البنات (للأسف بيستضعفوا البنات في بساطت قلبها وفكرها)*

*الولاد أيضا يخطأون، وهتكلم عنهم في وقت أخر.!*



*سمحوني في الكلام الأتي بس لازم أقولة علشان البنات تصحصح شوية:*



*من الأخر، كثيرمن الولاد ينظروا للأسف االى الفتاة التي ترتدي اشياء تدعوا الى لفت الأنتباة،*

*علشان كدة الرسول بولس قال في منتهى الصراحة :أن تظهر النساء بمظهر لائق محشوم اللباس ، غير متحليات بالجدائل والذهب واللالىء والحلل الغالية الثمن.*



*كلمة اخيرة: في كنيسة معروفة في الزمالك وللأسف هضطر ان اقول هذة الوقعة التي تتكرر في كثير من الكنائس، وفي عيد من الأعياد في السنة الي فاتت البنات والنساء داخلين الكنيسة وأكنها في عرض أزياء وكل الذين واقفين قرب الباب وبالذات النساء يحولوا رأسهم الي كل واحدة داخلة من الباب ليروا هذة المرأة لبسة أذاي وعملة شعرها أزاي ولبس دهب قد اية ولبسة جزمة بكعب ولا لأ..*


*مداخله :*
*حدث موضوع مشابه فى اسكندرية فى كنيستى من سنتين و كان فى معاكسات من حرس الكنيسه و انتهت بمشاجره كبيره وجه امن الدوله و اصيب خدام الكنيسه فى هذا اليوم .*


*طبعا بالطريقة دية محدش مركز في القداس غير الي صاروا خاصة للمسيح ، قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات*

*لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم : شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون ......*



*أنا لا أدين أحد. بس يجب علينا بأن نعزي بعضنا بعضا ونبني أحدنا الأخر أشياء وضحة كالشمس لازم ان نقف عندها ونعالجها.!*



*فأنظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق، لا كجهلأ بل كحكماء، مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة.*



*منذرين كل إنسان، ومعلمين كل إنسان، بكل حكمة، لكي نحضر كل إنسان كاملاً في المسيح يسوع*








*يتلذذون بالنجاسة ويحاولون خداعكم ، عيونهم لا تنظر إلا نظرات زنى،*
*وكم من نفوس ضعيفة تقع في فخاخهم...(2بط 2:13)*

*بصراحة لازم أتكلم في موضوع مهم، عن البنات التي تنجذب ورأ كلام الذين هم (خارج الحظيرة) عندما يتكلموا في الدين ويحاولوا يقنعوا الفريسة بالدين.!*
*البنت الي ضعيفة في أساس دينها تقع بسهولة في يد الشيطان ، أما الي أساسها قوي (في علاقتها مع ربنا ومن العلم والثقافة والقرأة) فصعب أن يهتز أيمانها.*

*أذن ماذا يفعلوا..؟ طبعا الأية للكل!*
*نرى الرسول بولس يقول : أسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من الخارج ، مفتدين الوقت. ليكن كلامكم كل حين بنعمة، مصلحا بملح ، لتعلموا كيف يجب أن تجاوبوا كل واحد. (كولوسي 4:5)*

*لذا فنحن في شديد الحاجة الى الكثير من الحكمة والنعمة حتى نستطيع مجاوبة كل إنسان على أعتراض الخصوم على أيماننا حتى نستطيع توضيح أساس إيماننا.فأنظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق، لا كجهلأ بل كحكماء، مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة.*

*تعقلوا وتنبهوا. إن خصمكم إبليس كأسد يزأر ، يجول باحثا عن فريسة يبتلعها. فقاوموة ، ثابتين في الإيمان.(1بط 5:8)*

*يا بنات نحن في مجتمع نحتك بة كل يوم بل كل ساعة، حد منهم يرمي كلمة، يفتح موضوع، عاوز يفهم شيء، لذلك لابد أن نكون مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم ، بوداعة وخوف..*


*أطلبوا من المسيح الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء أن يرسل الروح القدس لكي يفهمنا كلامة الحلو، كلامة النقي (الأنجيل).*

*لا تكتفوا فقط بسماع الكلمة ، بل أعملوا بها.*
*وشجعوا بعضكم بعضا كل يوم*



*أصلي أليك يا يسوع يا فادي حياتي بأن تحافظ علينا لأن الأيام شريرة، وأشكرك يا قدوس بأنك سبقت ونبهتنا بهذة الأشياء، كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنة جاء في الجسد فهو من الله، وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنة قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.*






*بطلب منك يا يسوع بأن تشفي كل مريض وكل مسجون وكل مدمن مخدارات لأننا نحتاج اليك يا شافي ارواحنا واجسادنا.*



*يا رب اسمع الي انا التراب ، اسمع الى صلاتي المتواضعة ، ألتفت وأنظر الي، يا رب انا ببكي لكي يرجع الخراف الى الحظيرة، اليك يا يسوع. *

*انت شفيعي عند الأب بطلب بأن تحفظنا وأن أعلم يا رب بأنك نقشتنا على يدك. روحي تصرخ اليك وتشكرك الى الأبد. *

*أشكرك لأنك علمتني كيف نحب بعض كما احببتنا انت ايضا*




*تم نقل الموضوع نظرا لاهميته !*
*كاتب الموضوع هو Sheroشيرو*



*الكلام ده أيضا مفيد للرجال*


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

ميرسي على الموضوع لانه مهم فعلا  و عندك حق في كل اللي قلته و لازم كل البنات تخلي بالها  وانا بشكرك على النصايح الجميلة دي وربنا يباركك


----------



## christin (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

*فعلا موضوع مهم اوي 
وللاسف كتير من البنات بتقع ضحايا لاي كلمه كويسه تسمعها
وياريت كمان الاسر تخلي بالها من الموضوع ده يعني متعاملش بناتها بطريقه تجرحها
ميرسي كتير الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## RAshA_83 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

*شووووووووووكرااااااااا على الموضوع
المهم جدااااا ويجب على جميع العوائل المسيحيه والكنائس
ان يعطوا اهمية لهذا الموضوع 
وعلى حرصك ومحبتك وكلامك الجميل
الرب يبارك وينور بناتنا واولادنا
شووووكراااااا مره ثانيه على الموضوع 
والرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا جدا

وياريت بجد كل البنات تاخد بالها

ويهتموا اوى باموضوع ده

اشكرك جدا جدا لطرحك الموضوع المهم دا

وربنا يسترها على كل البنات​


----------



## fullaty (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

أصلي أليك يا يسوع يا فادي حياتي بأن تحافظ علينا لأن الأيام شريرة، وأشكرك يا قدوس بأنك سبقت ونبهتنا بهذة الأشياء، كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنة جاء في الجسد فهو من الله، وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنة قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.
يارب فعلا نبقى مستهلين محافظة المسيح علينا 

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع وفعلا لازم الكل يقراءه علشان تستفيد

ربنا يبباركوا ويعوض تعب محبتكوا​


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

اقولك ليه اخواننا البعداء بيلعبوا بورقة البنات و السيدات
لأن كرامة الرجل الشرقي في زوجته و اخته و ابنته...

انا معاك في مسألة اللبس

ايضا ان كانت البنت (بتاعة ربنا) انسي ان اي حاجة تحصلها


----------



## lousa188114 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

اية يا عم الموضع الجامد دة 
بس بصراحة انا معاك في كل اللي بتقولة 
وربنا يرحمنا 
ويحافظ علي اولادة وبناتة لانه مهما حصل احنا ولادة وهو ابونا 
شكرا يا مسيا علي الموضوع وعلي خوفك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

ميرسى على الموضوع المهم دة


و نطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح ان يسترنا و يحافظ علينا​


----------



## nonaa (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

*اسمع يا رب من ولادك وبناتك 
وارحم يا رب الجميع 
وسامحنا على زلاتنا يا ملكنا والهنا
شكرا على الموضوع المهم دا​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

*بجد موضوع مهم جدا وعلى فكره حصل عندنا فى كنيستنا ان سيدنا بيوعظ وكان الوعظه حلوه قوى لدرجه ان لمسه قلب الحرس اللى على الكنيسه وقال الحرس الناس دول كلامهم حلو بس لبس ستاتهم وحش قوى يارب نحس ان احنا صورتك وشمعتك . اللى بيها يتمجد اسمك . احنا ممكن بسلوكنا نكرز باسم المسيح من غير كلام .​**المسيح معك وشكرا على الموضوع المهم قوى قوى​*


----------



## Messias (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!*

*يارب حافظ على بناتك و أولادك* :yaka:


----------

